

Would you pay for Twitter? - DuqE
http://www.awdp.org/blog/13/Would-you-pay-for-twitter?

======
egiva
I might pay for a Premium twitter account if I got past the Fail Whale - but a
question: wouldn't picking any revenue model put an upper-bound on Twitter's
evaluation? I mean, if the Premium account is $5 a month, and you know that
2-5% of users purchase it, then it's pretty easy to figure out what Twitter's
revenues are, as a basis for a more scientific evaluation. Maybe, because the
current investors have set the evaluation so damn high, they will actually
SHUN a lot of the revenue-generating ideas that don't justify the inflated
evaluation, thus dooming Twitter to never quite have a model, or to be sold.

~~~
DuqE
I must agree with your comment, but what other revenue options would someone
like Twitter have other than advertising?

~~~
egiva
That's a good question, and if I had a good answer I'd probably be working
over at Twitter because from all the speculation about them trying to tie-up
their company with Facebook and a host of other large companies, I doubt they
know themselves how to generate enough revenues to justify this evaluation
they're getting.

------
mrlase
I wouldn't pay for Twitter. Period. I don't find it useful at all, nor do I
find any meaningful content on it. Maybe I'm still just not getting Twitter,
but for the most part, or I'm not following the right people on Twitter, but
it's definitely not worth money.

Maybe when I actually find it useful, my opinion will change.

------
raniskeet
No. The only people I see who will happily pay for twitter are the marketing
people. Why would I pay for sharing what I think. They can make money on what
I share through ads, though. Or sell the data.

